# Sweet Campy SR900 on ebay



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I had this same model back when it was new, I think it was an '89 model year? That Campy group is still among their most beautiful, IMO. 

However, the shifter indexing sucked balls. And the optional friction mode was not much better. 

Cannondale SR900 Campagnolo Athena Road Bike | eBay


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Too big for me, but that is a keeper! It has to suck for the seller to part with it


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

I picked up one like this on craigslist last year - with Mavic Open Sport wheels and new Conti Gator tires ... Looks like it was hardly ever ridden.
.
Rode it in this year's Tour De Cure and got several comments from riders like Creaky who recalled the '89 3.0 Campy - Cannondales.
A very nice ride for 20+ years old.
.


----------

